# Imported Harley Davidson



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

My husband imported his Harley Davidson to California only to find out that it has to be exported after 12 months unless it is converted to CA specifications. Does anyone know what the process is as he would like to keep it here if possible?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Air Quality*



goodman said:


> My husband imported his Harley Davidson to California only to find out that it has to be exported after 12 months unless it is converted to CA specifications. Does anyone know what the process is as he would like to keep it here if possible?


California has the toughest and most strict air quality laws that I know of. But should have easy access to all answers that you need.
I would suggest contacting your local DMV office. If they don't have the needed information, thay can direct you to the agency that does.

Good luck...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

a) Contact DMV for details on vehicle conversion and import charges b) Contact local Harley dealer to get an estimate on parts and labor.


----------



## Jen the RN (Mar 29, 2010)

There is no "conversion" for a Harley, all the controls are identical on US models and International models. Clutch and shifter on the left, brakes on the right.

*Motorcycles do not need to pass emissions tests in California*

Only Maricopa County in Arizona emissions tests motorcycles. But the EPA will require a general smog test. A Harley should pass, but if it doesn't, you can retest it and make sure it passes.

If the bike is carb'd, no problem, lean it out and it will pass. If it is EFI, put on a power commander or other fuel management module, lean out the fuel map, and it will pass.

You'll need to get the Harley NHTSA inspected, which shouldn't be a problem.

Then take all the forms to the DMV and get it registered.

Contact, the DMV and they will tell you which forms you will need from which agency.

Oh, and the US Customs Department may want their cut; the duty on motorcycles with engines greater than 700cc imported into the U.S. is 2.4 percent. But since it's a Harley and was made here, they may wave this.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Harley*

It's all about the exhaust you probably need to replace it with California exhaust system.


----------



## km7648 (Apr 12, 2011)

*California import rules (too late?)*

Motorcycles made for the California market are different from other states and countries. Any late model Harley here has at least a catalytic converter.

- if it has less than 7,500 miles on it, it must meet CA emission rules
- if the original owner (and on the title), brings it in, this requirement is waived
- many late model bikes sold outside of CA are already CA compliant due to fuel injection, computer systems 

Either the DMV or a licensed "verifier" can do the inspection to verify this. You take that verification to the DMV for the transfer.

*If the bike is in your name already -or- it has 7,500+ miles, it is easy to register here. If not, it's near impossible.

Hope this helps a future reader...:eyebrows:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*DMV Requirements*



km7648 said:


> Motorcycles made for the California market are different from other states and countries. Any late model Harley here has at least a catalytic converter.
> 
> - if it has less than 7,500 miles on it, it must meet CA emission rules
> - if the original owner (and on the title), brings it in, this requirement is waived
> ...


*Hi KM,*

*Welcome to Expat Forum. I myself wont be going back to the states but I'm sure your post will help others. Air qualitiy laws, especially in California are getting very strict I know.*

*My wife and I use a good quality motorcycle here in the Philippines. But the strange part is here two cycle engines are still allowed and even sold new. Makes for a lot of smog and smoke in the larger cities here. Terrible thing!*

*Gene*


----------

